# embankment / dam / weir / pool / reservoir



## Carrerita

Hola, 
Estoy traduciendo un reporte del diseño de una presa y todavia no encuentro los equivalentes adecuados para los siguientes términos ya que en veces se usan como sinónimos y hasta las traducciones o equivalentes que encuentro a veces son los mismas. Tal vez alguien con experiencia en textos de  este tipo me pueda ayudar con los equivalentes de:

*Embankment, Dam,  Weir, & Pool*

Gracias  

PS. Las traducciones que yo estoy usando son: para _embankment_ *dique*, para _dam_ *presa*, para _weir_ *presa* también y para _pool_ y para _reservoir_ *embalse.*


----------



## nelliot53

*dam / dique / weir*= la parte frontal de la presa

*embankements=* los dos lados adyacentes al agua en la presa

*pool / reservoir*= embalse


*Espero te sea de ayuda.*


----------



## Carrerita

Muchas gracias nelliot53, vaya que me es de gran ayuda. 
Solo que en este texto usan embankment mas bien como singular mira:

The embankment is designed as an earthen core...
The embankment has a maximum constructed...
Both embankment shell slopes are ...
...saddle to discharge well away from the _dam_ embankment. 
...for final discharge beyond the toe of the embankment.
 
Yo lo estoy usando como dique pero no se que tan fiel sea.  Alguna idea????


----------



## andym

In general in English I'd say that a dam is built across a river either to create a reservoir or to generate hydro-electric power (or both).

A dyke is an earthwork used in keeping sea water out (I think we re-adopted the word from Dutch when Dutch engineers came over in the 18th century and helped reclaim land from the sea and build flood defences).

An embankment can either describe the sides of a reservoir or constructions on river banks to prevent erosion.

Pool would not generally be used. We would either talk about a 'reservoir' for drinking water or a 'lagoon' for slurry/waste water from a mining operation. the word 'pond' might be used in some contexts.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embankment
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weir
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dike_(construction)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pond

and so on.

[Edit]

This might be helpful too

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reservoir


----------



## araceli

Nota de la moderadora:
Esta consulta fue trasladada al foro de specialized Terminology.


----------



## mrs019

Hola a todos,
Os indico que los términos "enbankment" y "weir" figuran en las definiciones de la norma europea sobre características hidromorfológicas de los ríos. "enbankment: artificial bank built to raise the natural bank level thereby reducing the frequency of flooding of adjacent land" "weir: structure used for controlling flow and upstream surface lever, or for measure discharge". La traducción al español de esta norma, que es literal, traduce enbankment por "malecon" y wier por "vertedero".

En cuanto a los otros términos, según mi criterio traduciría:
reservoir: pantano o embalse
pond: estanque o laguna

Espero que esta información te ayude


----------



## mrs019

se me olvidó antes decir que por weir también puedes poner "aliviadero"


----------



## Carrerita

Muchas gracias por su información. Me esta siendo de mucha utilidad para saber diferenciar los sinónimos y términos referentes.

Me dices que embankment puede ser vertedero pero en el texto el *vertedero* viene como *spillway* asi que no creo que en este caso se refiera a este equivalente.


----------



## andym

Hi Carrerita

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spillway 

Definitely not the same as an embankment.


----------



## cirrus

Para embankment, ¿por qué no dices terraplén?  Es que embankment no se restringe a este contexto sino se da en varios aspectos de ingenería de obras públicas p ej carreras y ferrocarriles.


----------



## Carrerita

De hecho cirrus esa era mi primera opcion, pero por el contexto pensé k no era el apropiado. Pero creo k con esta información el equivalente regresa al significado primario


----------



## mrs019

Hi, Carrerita
Creo que hay un malentendido lo que yo sugería es traducir embankment por malecon y la palabre "weir" que tambien estaba en tu consulta por vertedero o o bien por aliviadero.

Estos dos últimos términos son sinónimos en la obras hidraúlicas y se refieren a los puntos por donde descarga o vierte el agua un tanque o una presa.


----------



## pejeman

En México le llamamos cortina a la pared que se erige para contener el agua en la parte frontal, digamos, que en realidad se construye en la parte más baja del curso del río en relación con la presa (así le llamamos a todo el sistema: (*cortina más embalse*) , y el *embalse* o *vaso* de la presa es el lago que se forma al cerrarle al río su curso. Los laterales no se como se llamen, pues son las mismas montañas aledañas o las paredes del cañón que se eligió para represar el agua. No se construyen, se aprovechan.

En la cortina se instalan *compuertas* para controlar la salida del agua, ya sea para irrigar campos o para generar electricidad y *vertederos*, para dar salida de emergencia al exceso de agua, cuando es necesario.


----------



## pejeman

pejeman said:


> En México le llamamos cortina a la pared que se erige para contener el agua en la parte frontal, digamos, que en realidad se construye en la parte más baja del curso del río en relación con la presa (así le llamamos a todo el sistema: (*cortina más embalse*) , y el *embalse* o *vaso* de la presa es el lago que se forma al cerrarle al río su curso. Los laterales no se como se llamen, pues son las mismas montañas aledañas o las paredes del cañón que se eligió para represar el agua. No se construyen, se aprovechan.
> 
> En la cortina se instalan *compuertas* para controlar la salida del agua, ya sea para irrigar campos o para generar electricidad y *vertederos*, para dar salida de emergencia al exceso de agua, cuando es necesario.


 
Además. cuando las dimensiones lo permiten, arriba de la cortina se construye un camino, para el público en general o para que pasen los vehículos de los operadores del sistema.


----------

